# se réclamer de quelque chose



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!
necesito ayuda, por favor no sé como traducir esa expresion en la frase siguiente:

*La famille a ses coutumes maintenues par une tradition dont se réclament tous ses membres.*

*La familia tiene sus costumbres mantenidas por una tradicion a la que todos sus miembros se refieren.*

*no sé si es correcto, es que "referirse" corresponde al verbo "se réclamer"?*

_muchas gracias de antemano._


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
_
Se réclamer_ de est plus fort que _referirse_.
Je vous propose:
- ... una tradición que todos sus miembros reivindican.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

alumnafrancesa said:


> *La famille a ses coutumes maintenues par une tradition dont se réclament tous ses membres.*
> *La familia tiene sus costumbres mantenidas por una tradicion a la que todos sus miembros se refieren.*
> 
> *no sé si es correcto, es que "referirse" corresponde al verbo "se réclamer"?*


...dont *se réclament* tous ses membres.
...de los cuales *se reclaman* todos sus miembros.
Se reclaman o se exigen, pero _se refieren_ no sé realmente.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

hola!
es que "reclamarse" tiene el mismo sentido que "reivindicar"?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,
_
Reclamarse de_... dans le sens de _se réclamer de_.. est un  sens qui n'apparaît pas dans le DRAE, ni dans aucun des exemples fournis par le CREA,  le CORDE et le CORPUS.

Je n'exclus pas une erreur de ma part ou que dans une partie du monde hispanophone ce verbe s'emploie ainsi.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

alumnafrancesa said:


> es que "reclamarse" tiene el mismo sentido que "reivindicar"?


Sí, _vindicāre_ del latín = reclamar.
Allors...
Reivindicar: Reclamar algo a lo que se cree tener derecho. (revendiquer)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Gracias Inés por tu intervención .  
Es que _se réclamer_ de en francés significa _valerse de algo_, _reivindicar la pertenencia de alguien a algo_.

Por ejemplo:
- l'avocat se réclame de la jurisprudence dans sa plaidoirie (el abogado se vale de la jurisprudencia en su alegación)
- les nobles se réclament de l'Histoire pour récupérer des privilèges (los nobles reivindican la Historia para recuperar privilegios)
- le chef de l'État se reclame de son impunité pour échapper aux poursuites (El jefe de estado se vale de su impunidad para escapar a las diligencias).

_Referente _me gusta pero creo que en francés es algo más fuerte.
Un beso.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Bonsoir!

merci beaucoup Cynthia, c'est tout à fait le sens que je recherchais, j'y avais même pensé comme synonyme et je voulais savoir s'il existait le même verbe en espagnol.

bisous.


----------



## pepebotella

Salut!

Je dois traduire cette expression dans ce contexte mais je ne sais pas comment le fair. Pourrait quelqu'un m'aider? Merci beaucoup.
"Homme d'affaires se réclamant de la social-démocratie, M.Colom est..."
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## kfeo

Y qué os parece la siguiente propuesta:

Cómo hombre de negocios que se proclama socialdemócrata, el Señor...


----------



## Domtom

_Hombre de negocios que asegura ser de la socialdemocracia..._

_Hombre de negocios que asegura pertenecer a la socialdemocracia..._


----------



## totor

O que *reivindica* la socialdemocracia.


----------



## Marlluna

¿Qué te parece "que se declara socialdemócrata"?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

alumnafrancesa said:


> *La famille a ses coutumes maintenues par une tradition dont se réclament tous ses membres.*



*Reivindicar *me parece bien. Pero reclamarse, como propuso *Serinus*, también es correcto. 

*La familia mantiene sus costumbres por una tradición de la que todos sus miembros se reclaman. 

*Otra posibilidad, para este caso, sería *defender*:

*... tradición que todos sus miembros defienden. *




pepebotella said:


> "Homme d'affaires se réclamant de la social-démocratie, M.Colom est..."



Hombre de negocios *reclamándose *de la socialdemocracia,...

No veo inconveniente para ello.


----------



## encarta

Hola!

Puede decirme como traducir el verbo frances "se réclamer " en la frase siguiente :
"des centaines de millions d'hommes se réclament de notre association"
Tengo dificultad para traducir este verbo porque en el diccionario encontro el verbo espanol "reivindicar" que tiene como sentido "Reclamar algo a lo que se cree tener derecho" pero en esta frase solo se trata de decir que muchos hombres forman parte de un grupo particular y no que reclaman algo. Asi como podria traducir.

Esperando respuestas, gracias.


----------



## yserien

Reivindicar no es solamente reclamar, sino ayudar,concienciarse de algo.
Millones de hombres pueden necesitar apoyo de nuestra asociación.Ellos encajan en los fines de nuestra asociación. Ellos nos pertenecen, son de los nuestros.
Enfoca el problema desde este punto de vista, no siempre los idiomas encajan perfectamente, saludos.


----------



## encarta

gracias yserien por responderme pero en la frase que indico en mi mensaje se trataba de traducir el hecho de que millones de hombres forman parte de un grupo en el que si identifican y no el hecho de que necesitan el apoyo del grupo.

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## youssef_01

hola a todos!! pienso liberaros de vuestras dudas

en realidad..."se reclamer de"... significa "invocar en su favor"

ta luego


----------



## el sueño de los locos

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​ 
Hola, tengo duda con lo resaltado abajo:
En France, il revient à Yves Lacoste d’avoir réhabilité la géopolitique (...). La confusion permanente – voire la suspicion – autour de ce terme a suscité à la fois bien des rejets et plus récemment bien des engouements, si l’on en croît le nombre de livres, de formations universitaires et de revues *qui se réclament désormais de la* "géopolitique"

¿qué se fundamentan/justifican/avalan/apoyan en la geopolìtica a partir de entonces? 

¿estas opciones son a)correctas, b)inexactas, c)completamente erradas? 

Respecto a désormais... En la primera frase se menciona la rehabilitación de la investigación geopolítica que impulsó Yves Lacoste en Francia, ¿ese seria el "entonces"? A partir de Yves Lacoste comenzaron a surgir estos textos que buscaban apoyarse en la geopolítica, pero, ¡un momento! dice que primero suscitó rechazos y que no fue hasta después -"más recientemente"- que ocurrió esta reivindicación de los estudios e investigaciones en la geopolítica... me confunde, ¿cuándo es "a partir de entonces"? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Paquita

Creo que los mensajes anteriores contestan a tu pregunta, principalmente el post #7 que resume los distintos sentidos de este verbo y su traducción posible al español.

Entiendo que "désormais" se refiere a la época actual, la del entusiamo por esta geopolítica, pero sin relación directa con la posible influencia de Y. L..Creo que el autor constata la situación sin preocuparse por sus causas. Lo traduciría por "ahora", y dejaría que el lector sacara él mismo la conclusión por el contexto. No diría "a partir de entonces" porque sería relacionar directamente la situación actual con la intervención de YL., y no creo que sea la intención del autor. Puede haber sido "pionero" sin que la gente lo siga, y la situación actual no resulte directamente de su acción, sino que él solo fue un precursor.

Solo una opinión, espera confirmación...

Además, tienes que conservar la idea de "engouement" que no es "reivindicación" (esa será posible traducción de "se réclament") sino "entusiasmo" o "aceptación entusiasta", lo contrario de "rechazo".


----------



## el sueño de los locos

Gracias Paquit&, 

Mi traducción tentativa queda así:
De, 
"En France, il revient à Yves Lacoste d’avoir réhabilité la géopolitique (...). La confusion permanente – voire la suspicion – autour de ce terme a suscité à la fois bien des rejets et plus récemment bien des engouements, si l’on en croît le nombre de livres, de formations universitaires et de revues *qui se réclament désormais de la* "géopolitique"."

A,
 "En Francia, corresponde a Yves Lacoste el haber rehabilitado la geopolítica (...). La confusión -incluso la suspicacia- que permanece alrededor de este término ha suscitado muchos rechazos y a la vez, aunque más recientemente, un gran número de aceptaciones entusiastas, si hemos de atender a la cantidad de libros, revistas y programas de formación universitaria que hoy en día buscan su reivindicación en la "geopolítica"."

 Wordreference, ¡qué bueno que existes! jejeje


----------



## dieguezz

youssef_01 said:


> hola a todos!! pienso liberaros de vuestras dudas
> 
> en realidad..."se reclamer de"... significa "invocar en su favor"
> 
> ta luego


Muy buena, Youssef, tu propuesta de traducción.


----------

